# New member Joaz



## joaz (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi all.
My name is Joaz, some may know me from The NS forum.I have been known to swear a bit in the past, so I thought I would join here as insurance against the day when I fail to bite my lip.(Dont worry mods,I am capable of beingly reasonably civil.) :o 
I am a profesional Composer/Performer. Mostly running a Brasillian jazz Band, lately I have wandered back into classical composition.
regards


----------



## LGA (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome, Joaz.

Larry A.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome Joaz. You will like this forum - full of knowledgeable composers who are always willing to 'share the wealth'. I believe it is also a good place to ask and respond candidly :wink: 

Rob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Joaz - welcome to VI man. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Joaz,

Welcome to V.I.! 

Cheers,


----------

